# Memorizing 40 random digits in a min



## john louis (May 31, 2009)

I am Bernett Orlando, a cuber from india. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8wRMXZITps&feature=related

here is the video of me memorizing and recalling 40 random digits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMSF3mHJiuw

Hope you like it. Leave your comments and suggestions if any plz.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 3, 2009)

...you're good... How old are you again? 12?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm...if you are Bernett Orlando, then who is john louis?


----------



## Musturd (Jun 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hmm...if you are Bernett Orlando, then who is john louis?



His father. He uses his dad's account. Check all of his other threads, they are pretty cool


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2009)

bernett just turned 13 a few days ago.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 4, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> bernett just turned 13 a few days ago.



gotcha. that's still beast though


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bernett....how much BLD solving have you done?


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 4, 2009)

What kind of technique do you use to memorize numbers so quickly?
Also, the video only shows 30 digits.


----------



## It3ration (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm impressed.


----------



## Erik (Jun 4, 2009)

Why be so humble Bernett? ' a cuber from india' You're still world champion in solving 5x5 Blindfolded!


----------



## john louis (Jun 4, 2009)

Erik said:


> Why be so humble Bernett? ' a cuber from india' You're still world champion in solving 5x5 Blindfolded!



Hi Erik,
First of all, my salute and congrats for you for all your accomplishments !!! What a great performer you are!

Yes, I am still a world champion in 555 bld. You know I was lucky because all the rest failed, but being lucky is not a crime!!!!!!!

I would like to have a look at your videos of 444 (40 sec) and 555(80 sec). Where can I get the tutorial ? 

Hope to see you soon in Germany. 

J.Bernett Orlando


----------



## john louis (Oct 31, 2009)

I have a journey with different landmarks. I convert every 2 digit numbers into a picture using phonetic sound and its value system. I place every picture in the landmarks of a journey when i memorise them. To recall, I will rerun the journey. When I mentally see the landmark, the picture i placed there will come back to my mind and I decode them back to numbers.
Plz visit my website to know more www.freewebs.com/bernett


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 31, 2009)

That's some good memory your've got, that's insane!


----------



## krazedkat (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm 15 and I aspire to be you :|... You're amazing...


----------

